# Time to go home



## not surprised (Jun 14, 2011)

Well the work day is over and I'm still here at work. I don't want to go home because I feel so alone when I'm there. Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, I do feel that way at times.
You know what I did though? I rearranged my kitchen and living room the way I liked it and my H never wanted. Makes it a lot easier!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

I also redid the bedroom, since that is where I miss him the most. I probably wouldn't come home very much except for the dogs


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I work from home over the garage.


----------



## Oak (Mar 21, 2011)

I spent a lot of time at my local Barnes and Noble. I could have a cup of coffee, keep up with the forum, and read as many books as my table could hold. Having people around made me feel comfortable without needing to have someone with me for company, if that makes sense. 

Stay busy. I wish I could say everything I did was constructive, but sometimes you just have to go see a late movie by yourself, or have a beer with a friend. If you are to the point of being self motivated hit the gym or go for a run. 

All things in time


----------

